# peanut butter with a kitchen aid mixer?



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? Can you tell me the attachment I need?


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you have a food processor? I don't see how a Kitchen Aid could chop the peanuts, unless the food grinder might work?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was thinking food grinder too. I've never made pb but plenty of baby food of all types.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I have both the meat grinder with the fruit/veggie strainer and the veggie chopper and I don't think either of those would work. The grinder and strainer don't really cut, just force the food out of various sized holes. I think the peanuts are too hard to be ground in the machine and would jam it. If you didn't jam it, I still think the holes on the smaller disk of the grinder are too big to do more than create chopped peanuts. The slicer is too big to deal with the peanuts, they'd fall through I think.

I think a food processor is a better bet.

ETA from the KA food grinder manual

Quote:

Note: Very hard, dense foods such as totally dried homemade bread should not be ground in the Food Grinder.
If hard bread won't work I think peanuts are out.


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

dont know about kitchen aid mixers but food processors make awesome peanut butter! all you need are peanuts and maybe a little salt depending on your taste pref.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I've used all the attachments mentioned too and can't imagine any of them working to make peanut butter. I second, third whatever the suggestion of using a food processor.


----------

